# 25hp on 14 foot jonboat?



## stevefire05

I have a 14 foot riveted jonboat max hp is 15 i have a 15 on it right now with me and my gear i am running 19-20mph on gps, what do you guys think about putting a 20-25 hp on it? I really found a deal on a 25 but i dont want to mess the boat up. any one ever ran a 25 on a jon boat rated for a 15? Thanks


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

that thing would fly. if you were to do it id make sure and reinforce the transom really well (take it to a welding shop). if i got a deal on a 25 i'd be all over it in my 12'r . just be carefull, people get themselves killed doin stuff like that.

i knew a guy that mounted a 18hp rotary motor off a snow mobile on a lower unit (those motors are stout), and soon as he punched it, it threw him out of the back and nearly ran him over as it did circles. the next day he took the motor apart and gave it away


----------



## Specknreds

:WELCOME: As far as I can tell, it's illegal in every state to exceed the capacity posted on a boat. Some states enforce it and others seem to turn a blind eye to it. With that being said first, I have a 1448 with a 4stroke 25hp tiller and it does pretty good. It will cut you for a flip if you are not careful. I have a friend who has the same exact boat as mine with a 50hp console (it's truely scary fast). Our boats are Alweld commercial boats and there isn't any restrictions on them. I would check on the restrictions in your area. Where are you from?


----------



## stevefire05

I am from GA thank for the replies, I didnt think it would hurt the boat but one more ? I have a friend what a all welded 16 ft lowe it rated for a 40hp what would be the biggest jet drive you would put on the boat the bigger the better.................


----------



## Specknreds

stevefire05 said:


> I am from GA thank for the replies, I didnt think it would hurt the boat but one more ? I have a friend what a all welded 16 ft lowe it rated for a 40hp what would be the biggest jet drive you would put on the boat the bigger the better.................



I agree with going with the max hp possible. Bassboy can help you better than I on a jet drive. Jet drives are rated different from propped outboards. I had a bayboat rated at 175hp and we stuck a 225hp on it with 175 stickers on the cowl. Just don't forget that you are doing this at your own risk...


----------



## stevefire05

i know, i think if i beefed up the transom a 25hp on my jon would be fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

When I replaced my transom on my 14'x36" Jon boat I added a 1"x6"x48" oak board so that I could move up to a bigger motor. 
I ended up getting a 1986 25hp Mariner. I also put a 12 gallon fuel tank up front for better balance and range.


----------



## CarlF

A 25 hp on a little narrow 1436 jon boat is just asking for trouble. To much HP for that small & narrow of a boat. 
A 1448 that is rated for a 25 can handle it fine.


----------



## stinkynathan

....and to think....my 1448 semi-V is rated for a 45 :shock:


----------



## CarlF

That boat would be scary fast with a 45! Is that the tiller or remote rating????


----------



## stinkynathan

CarlF said:


> That boat would be scary fast with a 45! Is that the tiller or remote rating????



Tiller as far as I know. 

I think I'd be scared to put that big of a motor on it. My 15hp Mariner seems to be running really well the past few times out, but I'll probably replace it for next season so I can have a little more speed. It is just too slow for me. I can't see myself getting any more than a 30 or 35 though. I bet even one of those would push it to 30 mph, even with a deck in it.

All I know is what the tag says, though. I'm relatively new to these smaller boats and this is the first one I own. I do know that I stripped four different states of license numbers off the hull when I was prepping for paint. Who knows what the other owners have done with it.


----------



## michiganman18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cv4XwcPuuw&feature=related
Part One
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ojb0043OCY&feature=related
PART tWO


----------



## Rawdawg

I mean if it already goes 20, how fast do you need to go man ? lol
I got a 25 on my 1460 Jon and its 'ok'. Its only rated for 25, but I do have a 35  , but its a long shaft  , so I will stick to my 25.. 
If you have already modded the boat with decks and such, it may not be as big a wheelie machine as some may think, but too much speed and a tite turn from a branch or debris, may roll it.. so be careful man.. 

Wow a 45 on a 14' V ? Yesssssssssss..
That would roooost man... and I love the "remote" quote..lol


----------



## geordybass

stinkynathan said:


> ....and to think....my 1448 semi-V is rated for a 45 :shock:


 :shock: Wow that would haul!!
My 16' Lowe basscatcher pro is rated for a 70 I believe,I have a 40hp on mine and it hits 35 easy! :twisted:


----------



## stinkynathan

geordybass said:


> stinkynathan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and to think....my 1448 semi-V is rated for a 45 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Wow that would haul!!
> My 16' Lowe basscatcher pro is rated for a 70 I believe,I have a 40hp on mine and it hits 35 easy! :twisted:
Click to expand...


Now if only I knew someone that had a short shaft 45 for me to borrow. I'm willing to try about anything once! :twisted: 

Of course, I don't think I've ever seen a short shaft engine above about 30 hp.....

deck the boat, build up the transom, bigger motor, rods, reels, lures, ..., ..., ...... my fiancee is going to kill me after we're married when she finds out what I'm spending money on.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Specknreds said:


> As far as I can tell, it's illegal in every state to exceed the capacity posted on a boat.



I am not aware of any law in KY that specifically addresses this. I just checked the current boating guide that pretty well spells out everything and saw no mention of it there, either.

In the case of a boating accident, having a motor above the rating may have some consequence with the law and insurance.

I wish that I had a 25 for my 14' boat. The 18 that is on it now just doesn't have enough oomph when loaded.

The one in my sig has plenty. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds

I just wouldn't ask for trouble while on the water :|


----------



## Kaffer62

My 14ft Mirrocraft is Rated for a 35hp.... I havent tried it, but i would like to.


----------



## Specknreds

Quackrstackr said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's illegal in every state to exceed the capacity posted on a boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any law in KY that specifically addresses this. I just checked the current boating guide that pretty well spells out everything and saw no mention of it there, either.
> 
> In the case of a boating accident, having a motor above the rating may have some consequence with the law and insurance.
> 
> I wish that I had a 25 for my 14' boat. The 18 that is on it now just doesn't have enough oomph when loaded.
> 
> The one in my sig has plenty. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I did some research and it is a Federal Law that you can not exceed the max HP https://www.nasbla.net/pdf/Model%20Acts/new/Loading%20and%20Capacity%20Compliance%2092105.pdf 
I also called a Federal WL&F agent that I know. It seems that it's mainly left to the states to enforce it on inland lakes and rivers. Some do and some don't. We get checked frequently by state WL&F, Federal WL&F (I do not think that you have to worry about Fed's in inland states), and Coast Guard, but this is due to me being in a coastal/high traffic area. The Fed's and Coast Guard will ticket for exceeding a capacity plate in any way. The agent said that the only tickets that he has ever written for this was when it was associated with and accident, BUI (DUI), or wreckless operation.

They have jon boat races here on the Pearl River and I promise you that they exceed the capacity. They have some 12'ers that run 60MPH +. 

I guess all I was saying was be careful.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I may be mistaken but I do not think that NASBLA has any governing powers, especially the ability to write federal law.


----------



## Zum

I'm going to see if I can find it again but i know I read something similiar to what Qstackr saying.I think if a boat looks like it is unsafe(to big a motor)theres no fine but you go to shore.


----------



## Zum

Is powering above the rated maximum legal?


The United States Coast Guard has an opinion on this frequently asked question, and their answer from their website is reproduced below:
Can I use a bigger motor on my boat than what it's rated for?
It is not a violation of Coast Guard regulations to install or use an engine larger than specified on the capacity label, but there may be state regulations prohibiting it, and restrictions from your own insurance company regarding this.
There are no Coast Guard regulations against exceeding the safe loading capacity, however, there may be State regulations or restrictions from your insurance company which prohibit this. There is a Coast Guard regulation that gives Coast Guard Boarding Officers the power to terminate the use of a boat (send it back to shore) if, in the judgment of the Boarding Officer, the boat is overloaded. There is no fine for this, unless the operator refuses the Boarding Officer's order. We certainly hope that you will abide by the rating, as overloading may lead to capsizing or swamping of the boat.
NOTE: The Coast Guard Capacity Information label is required only on monohull boats less than 20' in length. The label is not required on multi-hull boats, pontoon boats (catamarans), or on any sailboats, canoes, kayaks, or inflatable boats, regardless of length.
As the Coast Guard mentions, local regulations may apply. For example, in the state of Ohio one should be guided by this regulation:
Capacity Plates
(ORC 1547.39 & ORC 1547-40)
No person shall operate or permit operation of a watercraft in excess of any of the stated limits on the capacity plate. When no capacity plate exists, no person shall operate or permit operation of a watercraft if a reasonably prudent person would believe the total load aboard or the total horsepower of any motor or engine presents a risk of physical harm to persons or property.
https://www.uscgboating.org/about/faqs/regulations.aspx


----------



## thudpucker

I think you should trade me your Jon for my Semi-V 12' and put your 15 on the 12'. They you can fly on any kind of water.
And I can go slow in the Jon.
PM me if your interested in a trade.


----------



## ober51

It's illegal in NJ.


----------



## Specknreds

We were boarded today by the Coast Guard 18 miles offshore. They did a full safety check fire ext.,flares, life jackets,etc. I asked them about this subject. They told me that they could write a ticket for anything unsafe. He showed me a check list given to them and overpowering of a vessel was ticketable (it contradicts what their web site says), but he said that the only time he has even seen someone ticketed was when they were doing something very stupid or involved in an accident. He also said that overpowering a boat and your involved an accident, it is like hitting someone in the rear with a car. You pretty much guilty no matter what happened. He said that a CG shouldn't ever write you a ticket for this if your acting in a safe manner.

At the boat ramp, Mr. LA Wildlife and Fisheries was sitting there checking boats as they enter the harbor. I asked him about this and he backed what the CG website says. He said that it was a state law and not a Federal law????? He also said that he has never personaly wrote a ticket for it. I also asked him about my Alweld. It has a commercial plate on it with no capacity. He said laughingly that "well I guess there is a way around everything". 

I didn't think that the Coast Guard had anything to do with Fisheries either, but they checked our fish. Go figure....


----------

